# Samstags morgens 10 Uhr DH > Feldberg



## elastic.plastic (4. August 2010)

Werte Kollegen/innen,

Samtags morgens ist wenig los auf der Strecke!

Wer lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, kann sich gerne hier melden.
Wir fahren jeden Samstag ab ca 10 Uhr mit den ersten Bus/ggf auch Auto zur Großen Kurve und von dort aus mit dem Bus zur Spitze. Dann geht es wieder Berg ab mit angemessenen Tempo bis zum Bus, der uns dann wieder hoch bringt.
Samstags ist nicht soviel Verkehr und da sind die Busfahrer kulanter mit den Bikes.

Wir sind Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittene Fahrer.

soweit erstmal

bis bald!


----------



## Roldan (4. August 2010)

Servus,wo trifft Ihr euch?

Roldan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (4. August 2010)

momentan entweder Station Hohemark oder bei mir daheim. Wohne dort in der Nähe


----------



## D.Sanchezz (6. August 2010)

vllt laufen/fahren wir uns über den Weg. haben was ähnliches geplant. 
3Leute 1Schwarzer Bus 2x Scott HT 1xKONA Fully, alle eher Anfänger.


----------



## elastic.plastic (6. August 2010)

Macht ihr shuttle service?


----------



## D.Sanchezz (6. August 2010)

eher nicht, is nurn kleiner 'Bus'


----------



## Shorty yz1 (8. August 2010)

Würd auch gern mal den Feldberg dh fahren... wo trefft ihr euch denn, und vor allem: kann man den track auch mit nem ht anständig befahren??


----------



## elastic.plastic (8. August 2010)

hi shorty, wir treffen und s.o. entweder hohemark oder bei mir ( ca 500m von der hohemark entfernt)
klar kannst du da mitm hardtail runter, kommt auf dein können an ob es dir spass macht oder du oft ausweichen musst vom original trail. 

aber klar gerne kommt mit..


----------



## D.Sanchezz (8. August 2010)

haben uns Samstag doch kurzfristig für den Winterstein hoch+runter entschieden. aber es kommen ja hofftl nochn paar Schönwetter-Wochenenden für den Feldberg


----------



## Shorty yz1 (10. August 2010)

wie siehts denn mit nexten samstag aus??

ich war noch nie da, ne bessere wegbeschreibung wär nich schlecht...


----------



## elastic.plastic (10. August 2010)

denke schon, versuche das jedes wochenende zu starten,

Wegbeschreibung:


http://maps.google.de/maps/place?ft...l=50.217749,8.532836&spn=0,0&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty yz1 (15. August 2010)

konnte gestern leider nich... knie verstaucht... aber vlt nächsten samstag


----------



## Jeronimo (1. September 2010)

Fährt der weiltalbus auch noch? am sonntag hatte ich etwas stress mit nem busfahrer der mich am ende aber doch mitnahm...


----------



## elastic.plastic (1. September 2010)

ja weiltal fährt auch, musst halt dann bis hoch treten, der fährt ja nur bis sandplacken


----------



## Jeronimo (1. September 2010)

hochtreten is nicht  hmm dann schau ich mal wie ich am we evtl da hoch komme. weil weiltal is nicht sooo spannend.


----------



## elastic.plastic (1. September 2010)

bis große kurve mitm auto und dann schiebn


----------



## Jeronimo (1. September 2010)

yoahh aber das mach ich 5 oder 6 mal und dann hab ich kein bock mehr. ausserdem langweilt mich die strecke, die fahjre ich seit 8 jahren.. gibt es keine neuen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex25 (1. September 2010)

elastic.plastic schrieb:


> Werte Kollegen/innen,
> 
> Samtags morgens ist wenig los auf der Strecke!
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Ihr fahrt ernsthaft mit dem Bus?

Wozu habt ihr denn ein MTB? Ihr wollt doch nicht ernsthaft nur runterfahren...


----------



## bestmove (1. September 2010)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ihr fahrt ernsthaft mit dem Bus?
> 
> Wozu habt ihr denn ein MTB? Ihr wollt doch nicht ernsthaft nur runterfahren...



Bist du schon mal mit einem 20kg Hobel und nem 40KB den Feldberg hochgetreten? Ich denke du wärst der Erste an der Bushaltestelle


----------



## Reflex25 (1. September 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal mit einem 20kg Hobel und nem 40KB den Feldberg hochgetreten? Ich denke du wärst der Erste an der Bushaltestelle


Nee, nicht ganz. Es ist ein 13 kg Hobel.

Eine blöde Frage bitte, was sind denn 40 KB?


----------



## Jeronimo (1. September 2010)

40 er Kettenblatt. Blöde Frage aber wer fährt sowas noch am DH oder FR Bike?




Reflex25 schrieb:


> Nee, nicht ganz. Es ist ein 13 kg Hobel.
> 
> Eine blöde Frage bitte, was sind denn 40 KB?


----------



## toarty (2. September 2010)

ich wär diesen samstag auch mit dabei !!!

muss endlich ma wieder nen berg runter...

ride on !


----------



## wartool (2. September 2010)

die DH wurde scheinbar vom Forst heimgesucht... siehe Freireiterfred!

:-(


----------



## cantsleep (7. September 2010)

geht dieses wochenende was?


----------



## toarty (7. September 2010)

ich werde am sa. oben sein. war heute auch biken. bei dem schönen wetter...


----------



## cantsleep (7. September 2010)

hmm ich versuch ja jemanden zu finden, der mit mir nach winterberg fährt, ansonsten bin ich samstag auch da  

schon ne uhrzeit angepeilt?


----------



## toarty (8. September 2010)

wibe...? net schon wieder. da war ich schon zu oft dieses jahr.

also ich bin kurz vor 10 uhr an der hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (8. September 2010)

guten morgen allerseits! ich bin ab heute wieder zurück aus Paris. Wochenende also am Start, Sophie und Jens wenn ihr zeit habt können wir uns auch unterhalb der woche treffen. vllt wieder shuttle fahren? 
@ sophie, lass ma wegen bikepark am 19.9 sprechen und planen meld dich mal


----------



## toarty (8. September 2010)

hab leider diese woche spätschicht. wetter soll ja passen am we. aber nächste woche gerne auch unter der woche. aber sa auf jeden fall !!!


----------



## cantsleep (8. September 2010)

ja dann bin ich samstag auch um 10 da. nächste woche hab ich auch unter der woche zeit  

zum shutteln brauchen wir haltn auto und ich hab keins.


----------



## cantsleep (11. September 2010)

cool wars  sorry dass ich so schnell weg musste, keine Lust auf die bahn zu warten  

@toarty danke für das geld, nächstesma bekommst dus zurück


----------



## toarty (13. September 2010)

joooa, cool wars auf jeden fall !!!   

@ cantsleep: keine ursache...

und ein paar einstiege + trails sind dank uns wieder befahrbar !!! so muss auch keiner von seinem, auf ihm liegenden bike befreit werden...hehe

mfg toarty


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht wen du meinst.. 

Ansonsten hoffen wir mal das das so bleibt, heute ist geiles wetter. einmal hochschieben bitte?!?


----------



## toarty (13. September 2010)

werd wohl min. bis donnerstag ausfallen. bin krank...


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

ach *******... naja haste das vid schon gesehn.. zum tot lachen...
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/8887


----------



## Sardic (13. September 2010)

:O Ist das Rad in Ordnung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

du machst dir sorgen  erst der mensch dann die maschine, aber zu deiner frage , ja rad hats ohne irgendetwas die aktion überlebt, nur der mensch der drauf saß kam mit leichter prellung an den rippen und ein paar kleinen blauen flecken am becken glimpflich weg.


----------



## Sardic (13. September 2010)

elastic.plastic schrieb:


> du machst dir sorgen  erst der mensch dann die maschine, aber zu deiner frage , ja rad hats ohne irgendetwas die aktion überlebt, nur der mensch der drauf saß kam mit leichter prellung an den rippen und ein paar kleinen blauen flecken am becken glimpflich weg.


Du warst nie beim Bund oder ?
Erst das Gewehr,
dann die Ausrüstung,
dann der Soldat ^^


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

pfui , Bundeswehr habe ich gemieden, Sozi aber auch =)
Dem deutschen Staate zu dienen liegt mir nicht.


----------



## Hopi (13. September 2010)

Walter Röhrl sagt zwar immer "man fährt eine Strecke aus dem Kopf" er meinte damit aber nicht, dass ihr nicht mal kucken sollt was vor euch ist.
 Die Jugend von heute *tzzztzzzztzzzzz*


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

nur Bremsen ging bei dem Matsch nicht mehr..


----------



## Sardic (13. September 2010)

Naja mit etwas Glück scgließ ich mich euch bald an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. September 2010)

So so, also war das Video Zeitlupe und ihr hattet 100 km/h auf der Uhr, denn eigentlich konnte man die Äste schon extrem lange vor dem Weg sehen und Schlamm war da auch keiner 
Gebt es doch wenigsten mal zu wenn ihr gepennt habt , die schlimmste Form der Lüge,  ist sich selbst zu belügen


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

ach du kennst die strecke, na dann..


----------



## Hopi (13. September 2010)

Wer sich das Video ansieht kann es sehn, aber egal Du verstehst es halt nicht. Passt halt in Zukunft etwas mehr auf, sonst geht der nächste Abflug vielleicht nicht so harmlos aus.


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

naja, so solls sein. es liegen an stelle mit den tiefen matsch nun steine und anstelle der bäume ist ein kicker. kommt kein zweites ma vor. außerdem habe ich dieses jahr schon krankhaus wegen geäst im bein hinter mir..

@ Hopi.. fahr die strecke , dann sehn wir weiter.. auf dem video siehst du gar nicht die schlüsselstelle. den tiefen matsch und den matsch an meinen reifen.


----------



## Sardic (13. September 2010)

Eine Frage wie lange fahrt ihr noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## cantsleep (13. September 2010)

hier wird den ganzen winter durchgefahren! also ich zumindest


----------



## Sardic (13. September 2010)

Nice  will jetzt anfangen bekomme aber mein Bike frühstens Nächsten Monat.


----------



## hogan1986 (13. September 2010)

ich würde mich auch mal anschließen, bin auch noch totaler neuling in dem gebiet
allerdings habe ich noch nicht die gesamte ausrüstung hier in frankfurt, den helm muss ich mir mal noch zu schicken lassen


----------



## cantsleep (13. September 2010)

ja macht ma


----------



## toarty (13. September 2010)

@ elastic plastic: jaa, hab das vid scho gesehn... lade gerad meine version vom samstag hoch. müsst so in ner std. fertig sein. 

sind 10 min.  draus geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

cool. hab gerad überlegt ob ich nochma schiebe heute. aber soviel zutun. denke morgen einmal schieben wenn cantsleep auch oben is..
@ cantsleep, komm dann nach wenn du fährst.. wie schauts wetter morgen aus?


----------



## cantsleep (13. September 2010)

mist, es soll etwas regnen.....wenns net total schüttet nehm ich den bus um halb 6 und tummel mich dann hauptsächlich im unteren sektor bei dem double


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

auf das dir da nicht langweilig wird  ich nehm den oberen einsteig wo ich mich gemault hab und probe den neuen kicker und vllt auch das pseudo roadgap


----------



## toarty (13. September 2010)

das strifft es aufs wort


----------



## toarty (13. September 2010)

und hier ist es !!!


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

geiler tach


----------



## hogan1986 (13. September 2010)

ich wollte morgen auch hoch, wenns wetter passt, hab früh schule aus
mal schauen ob ich die strecke finde, die ihr gefahren seid, den oberen teil bin ich schon gefahren, aber nach dem parkplatz bin ich das erste mal als ich runter bin wo anderst lang gefahren....
viel sieht man sich ja
ich werd denke ich schon gegen 14.00 los fahren an der hohen mark


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

wir haben alle keene schule mehr und müssen arbeiten bzw studieren (cantsleep) denke so früh kannste uns nicht antreffen. aber dann schonmal trotzdem viel spass!


----------



## hogan1986 (13. September 2010)

is ne fachschule, auch keine normale schule mehr^^
bin studierender, ja nachdem wie lange ich für den aufstieg brauche, hohlt ihr mich ja ein mit dem bus
oder wann hattet ihr vor oben am einstieg zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

ich bin je nachdem wie schnell ich daheim fertig bin und hochgeschoben habe so gegen 19 uhr 19.30 ganz oben am einstieg


----------



## cantsleep (13. September 2010)

ui da wirds ja schon dunkel 

das video ist cool  gabs da net noch was am kicker?


----------



## elastic.plastic (13. September 2010)

für eine abfahrt wirds wohl reichen, früher geht nicht bei mir


----------



## cantsleep (14. September 2010)

zufällig jmd lust nach bad wildbad zu fahren am sonntag?


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2010)

cantsleep schrieb:


> zufällig jmd lust nach bad wildbad zu fahren am sonntag?



Du warst schon in Wildbad? Also nach dem 10.10 gerne, aber jetzt steht noch das Rennen in Thale und Beerfelden an und davor will ich keinen Unfall mehr riskieren.


----------



## toarty (14. September 2010)

ich hätte ja schon lust auf wildbad. die dh`s sind mal was ganz anderes und machen immer wieder mächtig fun. aber da mich eine erkältung heimgesucht hat wird das wohl nix.
würde aber schon ganz gern nochmal hin dieses jahr. hoffentlich sind dann bessere bedingungen als zu ostern. denn da hat stellenweise noch schnee gelegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. September 2010)

Ich denke, bis November kann man noch fahren, ab dann brauch man aber Schneeketten


----------



## cantsleep (14. September 2010)

ich war zweimal in wildbad, ja. letztesmal konnte ich sogar die strecke halbwegs runterfahren


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2010)

Also wir werden Mitte Oktober noch mal mit ein paar Leuten dort aufschlagen. Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich Todtnau als DH Strecke viel besser finde  ist aber noch mal ein ganzes Stück weiter.


----------



## cantsleep (14. September 2010)

cool, sag doch mal bescheid dann. 
ich fand todtnau ganz schön schwer


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2010)

Todtnau ist doch nicht schwer, also ich finde sie ist lockerer als Wildbad und mehr flow hat sie auch.
Aber wenn wir fahren sag ich kurz bescheid.


----------



## cantsleep (14. September 2010)

ich fahr jetzt hoch, vielleicht sieht man sich später noch


----------



## ratte (14. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wir werden Mitte Oktober noch mal mit ein paar Leuten dort aufschlagen...


Okay, solange Du das mit dem Aufschlagen nicht mehr so wörtlich nimmst wie Anfang der Saison.
Obwohl mir Todtnau ja auch besser gefällt...


----------



## BOSTAD (15. September 2010)

Hey cooles Video, ich habe zwar die Cam wahrgenommen, wusste aber gar nicht, dass wir "auf Sendung" sind.

 Fahrt ihr dieses WE wieder?
EVtl Freitag nach Winterberg..


----------



## toarty (15. September 2010)

echt...? net gemerkt, das das ding an war? ich dacht schon.

wenn es mir net so beschissen gehn würd, dann wär ich mo, di und heut biken gewesen. aber am we auf jeden fall. vielleicht sogar schon morgen !!!
wollt eigentlich mit meiner freundin nach willingen am sonntag. aber fällt leider aus.


----------



## cantsleep (15. September 2010)

guuude besserung! 

also ich fahre definitiv am wochenende, aber wo und wann ist noch unklar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (15. September 2010)

willl auch, kann nich


----------



## toarty (16. September 2010)

hey leutz,

ich werde definitiv morgen oben sein. ich denk ma so gegen 4 uhr.

und am sonntag gehts nach winterberg. und ich hab noch nen platz frei. also melden, wer bock hat mitzukommen.

kette rechts und so...


----------



## BOSTAD (16. September 2010)

mosche bin ich auch unterwegs.. evtl sehen wir uns!!


----------



## cantsleep (16. September 2010)

ich muss morgen leider arbeiten. aber von samstag - mittwoch könnte ich


----------



## mr.naga (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

habe morgen (Samstag) ganz spontan einen Platz nach Willingen zu vergeben... Mein Mitfahrer ist abgesprungen, man könnte sich die Spritkosten teilen. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte melden. Ich würde gegen 8.00 Uhr in Frankfurt Rödelheim starten.
Da ich ab jetzt bis ca. 23.00Uhr kein Internet mehr habe bitte anrufen oder SMS 0177 3044129

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Shorty yz1 (23. September 2010)

is diesen samstag  jemand da oben ???

bin immer noch nich dazu gekommen mal wieder zu fahren...


----------



## BOSTAD (23. September 2010)

Samstag --> Regen

Ich bin deswegen die letzten Tage gefahren


----------



## cantsleep (23. September 2010)

wir sind wohl trotz regen da


----------



## elastic.plastic (23. September 2010)

genauu... keep ridin' !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (23. September 2010)

gibt es auch bilder von der strecke? wohne jetzt seit fast 2 jahren in frankfurt aber bisher hat sich keine gelegenheit geboten das rad auch mal hier hin zu holen...


----------



## elastic.plastic (23. September 2010)

ja schau mal in meinen alben, da gibt es 2 vids


----------



## Sardic (24. September 2010)

So Bike gestern bestellt  Schliesse mich euch bald an^^


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Oktober 2010)

Mosche um 11, genau wie am Sonntag ab Hohemark!


Ride ON!!


----------



## Cartel29 (14. Oktober 2010)

Am Samstag mit elastic.plastic schön bei Regen unterwegs!


----------



## Sardic (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich will wissen wie lange ihr noch biken eght. Hab mein Bike aber ausrüstung holl ich mir erst nächsten Monat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (24. Oktober 2010)

solang die sonne scheint  und nicht -10 grad sind


----------



## Sardic (26. Oktober 2010)

Geht klar  So nur noch Ausrüstung dann komm ich mit^^ Aber nicht auslachen


----------



## nwamz (27. Oktober 2010)

Ey jeder hat mal angefangen und Profis sind wir auch nicht.


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2010)

Sardic schrieb:


> Geht klar  So nur noch Ausrüstung dann komm ich mit^^ Aber nicht auslachen



Sie werden dich auslachen, dich mit alten Schläuchen bewerfen und dein Bike zu Dosenblech verarbeiten


----------



## Sardic (27. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sie werden dich auslachen, dich mit alten Schläuchen bewerfen und dein Bike zu Dosenblech verarbeiten


Ich steh auf so nen Scheiß


----------



## DH-Raser (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Ich wollte mal wisser wer von euch morgen in Beerfelden ist?
So wie es aussieht sind wir morgen da.
Letzte Chance dieses Jahr.


----------



## Sput (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi.
Ich wollte morgen hingehen. War heute auch schon da und es ist super im moment zu fahren... Leider ist meine Fahrgelegenheit abgesprungen und ich muss mit der Bahn fahren. Habt ihr noch nen Platz frei? Komm aus Darmstadt...


----------



## DH-Raser (1. November 2010)

sry hatte nicht mehr reingeschaut.
Aber war super Wetter gestern!


----------



## Igetyou (6. November 2010)

Hey Leute! Ich und eine Kollege aus Wehrheim sind auch öfters oben auf dem Feldberg.
Da wir beide nicht von hier stammen sind unsere Ortkenntnisse sehr beschränkt. Zurzeit sind wir öfters am Winterstein unterwegs, weil wir dort mittlerweile eine paar echt geile Strecken gefunden haben. Ich denke jedoch, dass der Feldberg deutlich größeres Bergabpotential hat.
Ist evtl. einer  von euch morgen oben auf dem Feldberg oder kann uns eine grobe Beschreibung geben wo wir langfahren können. Gibt es überhaupt FR oder DH strecken die dann auch in Neu Anspach, Wehrheim, Saalburg rauskommen?

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## dado82 (9. Januar 2011)

hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dado82 (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute 

wollte mal fragen ob ihr euch immer noch samstags trefft da ich anhand des letzten Beitrags sehe das lange nichts mehr geschrieben wurde.
falls nicht könntet ihr mir sagen wo die strecke genau ist also wieviele gibts den da, den eine kenn ich aber die ist irgendwie doch etwas langweilig geht fast nur geradeaus berg ab also keine großen Hindernisse oder so. ich sags mal wie es ist mein kleiner couseng von 10 jahren ist da ohne probleme runter gebrettert 
und jetzt such ich halt mal ne etwas schwierigere strecke 
danke für jede antwort


----------



## elastic.plastic (9. Januar 2011)

momentan liegt schnee.. aber wenn die saison beginnt, wird wieder gefahren.
zu den strecken: keiner gibt gerne seine strecken preis , aber wer suchet, der findet und samstags sowie sonntags ist da soviel betrieb, dass jeder der suchet auch findet


----------



## dado82 (9. Januar 2011)

sorry
hab eben gesehen das ich auf der falschen seite war wegen dem (lange nix geschrieben)


----------



## Sardic (11. Januar 2011)

Wann kann man damit wieder rechnen das man fahren kann?


----------



## elastic.plastic (11. Januar 2011)

wenns frühling ist und der boden wieder fest. sonst macht man nur die strecke kaputt und hat auch weniger spass daran.


----------



## Sardic (12. Januar 2011)

Und das ist ca? So nach Erfahrungswert ,ohne Gewähr 

Muss dann gucken wie es mit meienr Ausrüstung plane,mir fehlen noch 1,2 Sachen.


----------



## elastic.plastic (12. Januar 2011)

Ende März Anfang April öffnen die ersten Bikeparks. Daran kann man sich orientieren, Leute die Suchtdruck haben gehen auch ganzjährig fahren.


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Januar 2011)

Also letztes Jahr waren ab März vereinzelt noch Eisplatten am Berg. Bis dahin wirds wohl dauern.


----------



## Sardic (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mein Bike und konnte bisher nich fahren und ich will aber wieder,aber weiß nicht mit wem. Sobald leute fahren wäre es echt korreckt wenn sie mich mitnehmen könnten  .

Will endlich den berg runter fahren/fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dado82 (14. Januar 2011)

@sardic 
wollte morgen mal auf den feldberg da es mir auch in den fingern kribbelt 
aber als ich mir die bilder (per live cam) vom feldberg angesehn hab ist mir die lust vergangen :-(
alles voll schnee und a....kalt


----------



## elastic.plastic (14. Januar 2011)

ich war aufm fberg und zu sehn was da los ist. so wirklich weg ist der schnee nicht und ist alles gematsche und schlammig.. da macht es nicht wirklich spass..


----------



## Sardic (14. Januar 2011)

Dann pose ich mit meinen Rad erstmal wieder ,und lass es mein zimmer verschönern^^


----------



## habbadu (17. Januar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also letztes Jahr waren ab März vereinzelt noch Eisplatten am Berg. Bis dahin wirds wohl dauern.



...dann mußt Du uns bis dorthin eben mal wieder in HD besuchen


----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2011)

kurze Info! etwas Pulver auf der Strecke, aber der Boden ist gefroren was es nicht gerade lustiger macht (in eine gefrorene Reifenspur zu kommen).
Es mag auch ein meinem HT gelegen haben, dass es mir dieses mal nicht so viel Spaß machte


----------



## Cartel29 (30. Januar 2011)

Ach im Moment hat das keinen Sinn. Lieber Bike tunen und sich auf den Frühling freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (31. Januar 2011)

Ich checke jetzt jeden Tag die web-cam.


----------



## Hopi (31. Januar 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Ich checke jetzt jeden Tag die web-cam.



Das kannst Du dir wohl die nächsten Wochen sparen  obwohl ja nicht viel Schnee nachgekommen ist, die DH könnte man denke ich benutzen.


----------



## dado82 (31. Januar 2011)

die dh ???
wo ist den da eine


----------



## elastic.plastic (31. Januar 2011)

immer der nase nach...


----------



## Sardic (31. Januar 2011)

Wie egsagt ich bin Anfänger,sobald einer mal Fährt soll er mir bescheid geben^^


----------



## elastic.plastic (31. Januar 2011)

abwarten, tee trinken, momentan fahren die harten,welche sich auch von den minus graden und gefrorenen boden nicht abhalten lassen... sobald es taut und angenehmere temperaturen herrschen gehts richtig los


----------



## Sardic (1. Februar 2011)

Sry mich juckt es aber am ganzen Köper. Ist halt dann mein erstes mal


----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Sry mich juckt es aber am ganzen Köper. Ist halt dann mein erstes mal



Ich empfehle waschen


----------



## elastic.plastic (1. Februar 2011)

... oder die Drogen absetzen die Paranoia und Wahnvorstellungen verursachen...


----------



## Sardic (4. Februar 2011)

Wie soll ich Drogen absetzen ,irgendwie muss ich dioch klar kommen o0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (8. Februar 2011)

Heut 15.00 Uhr Hohemark, gerne auch lahm bergauf. Jemand der sich anschließen möchte?


----------



## Sardic (8. Februar 2011)

Damn it zu spät gelesen <.<


----------



## Heritage (1. März 2011)

Hey Leute 
ich bin ziemlich neu in der Gegend um den Feldberg und wollt mal fragen ob jemand bock hat mir mal die Strecken aufn Berg zu zeigen


----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2011)

Heritage schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> ich bin ziemlich neu in der Gegend um den Feldberg und wollt mal fragen ob jemand bock hat mir mal die Strecken aufn Berg zu zeigen



Du kannst gerne mal mitkommen. Ab nächster Woche habe ich Semesterferien und dann jeden 2. Tag unterwegs auf den Strecken. Es kommt auch darauf an was du genau suchst. Meld dich mal per pm. Cheers


----------



## Sardic (4. März 2011)

Hab gehört bei fledberg ist ein neure Förster der rumgeht und das einge Leute dicke Geldstrafen bekommen haben.


----------



## BOSTAD (4. März 2011)

Habe bisher nur von hören sagen gehört, nix konkretes. Es soll da jemanden geben, der aber wieder laufen lassen wurde !?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (15. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=511936

Bei dem Betrieb an der Strecke, den ich letzten Sonntag gesehen habe, ist die Reaktion des Forstes auch nicht weiter verwunderlich......


----------



## Sardic (7. April 2011)

Fährt jemand nächsten Montag,aber irgdnwo wo ich bitte keien 200 zahlen muss .


----------



## Sardic (12. April 2011)

Lebt hier noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (12. April 2011)

klar...


----------



## Sardic (15. April 2011)

Cool  hat jemand nächste Woche donerstag-Mitwoche Zeit ? Hab Urlaub.


----------



## elastic.plastic (15. April 2011)

hab auch urlaub,nur bin ich in der schweiz  ,samstag geht was,halt nur nich so früh ..


----------



## Sardic (15. April 2011)

DAMN IT. Einer ist ausgefallen -.-, Dh ich kann nur nächste Woche Sontag,Montag und diesntag,vileicht Freitag


----------



## powderJO (15. April 2011)

im moment halte ich es für keine so gute idee, ausgerechnet samstags/sonntags am dh zu fahren. es sei denn, man ist echt ganz früh dran. letzten samstag kam ich um 11 oder so da vorbei und es sah fast aus wie im bikepark. muss doch nicht sein, wenn man weiß, dass der forst gerade besonders sensibel reagiert...


----------



## wartool (15. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> letzten samstag kam ich um 11 oder so da vorbei und es sah fast aus wie im bikepark. muss doch nicht sein, wenn man weiß, dass der forst gerade besonders sensibel reagiert...



 WORD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (16. April 2011)

Dann muss eine lösung her.ein beispiel beerfelden, winterberg und all die anderen kleinen kappen und berge , nehmen. Viel schlimmer finde ich persönlich die leute die sich einen weg mit fußgänger teilen und auf diese gar keine acht geben.
Meiner meinung nach entsteht erst dort der Eindruck von Passanten , dass Mountain Biker Störenfriede sind. Die leute die sonst immer auf der Strecke sind und keiner zu gesicht bekommt, weil eben kein öffentlicher weg die strecke kreuzt (bis auf ein weg, der echt übersichtlich ist und eher zur belustigung der sonstigen waldwanderer beiträgt) .. 

Das Massenaufkommen der CCler ist eher die Gefahr nicht die Leute die sich im tief im Wald auf einer seit jahren bereits vorhandenen strecke bewegen..

Klar gibt es ausnahmen, die leute die sich mit einen großen bus immer wieder von unten nach oben bringen lassen und meist nicht nur ein oder zwei personen sind, sondern gleich 5,6,7,8. Da mag der Eindruck eines Bikeparks enstehen, geb ich völlig recht. Nur die popularität dieser Strecke breitet sich weiter aus und vllt hilft das dem ganzen eine legalität zu geben oder im schlimmsten Fall noch mehr aufmerksamkeit durch das forstam und noch härteres Vorgehen. Es ensteht immer wieder was , die Forstämter werden ist nicht verhindern können. Dem Feldberg eine offizielle DH Strecke, alles andere wird auf Dauer zu Lasten des Erholungsgebietes gehen.. Eine Strecke verbaut, wird eben eine neue errichtet...


----------



## BOSTAD (17. April 2011)

Habe gestern große Augen gemacht, als mich auf dem Weg zum Gipfel des AK 2 Motokrossmopeds überholt haben!
Wasn da los?


----------



## McFlury (17. April 2011)

Das ist mir letztes Jahre auch schon passiert. Ich hatte darauf hin die Polizei gerufen. Sie wollten sich darum kÃ¼mmern.

â¦mir kam vor drei Wochen, unterhalb vom AltkÃ¶nig, eine Auto mit AllgÃ¤uer Kennzeichen entgegen.  Der Familienvater fragte mich allen Ernstes wie sie mit dem Auto auf dem AltkÃ¶nig kommen, es gÃ¤be da doch so viele Weg hoch.  

Ich mÃ¶chte mich an dieser Stelle mal entschuldigen, dass ich in einem Naturschutzgebiet mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin und die Auto- und Motorradfahrer stÃ¶re


----------



## Sardic (17. April 2011)

So hat jemand morgen vileicht Zeit?


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2011)

elastic.plastic schrieb:


> Dann muss eine lösung her.ein beispiel beerfelden, winterberg und all die anderen kleinen kappen und berge , nehmen. Viel schlimmer finde ich persönlich die leute die sich einen weg mit fußgänger teilen und auf diese gar keine acht geben.
> Meiner meinung nach entsteht erst dort der Eindruck von Passanten , dass Mountain Biker Störenfriede sind. Die leute die sonst immer auf der Strecke sind und keiner zu gesicht bekommt, weil eben kein öffentlicher weg die strecke kreuzt (bis auf ein weg, der echt übersichtlich ist und eher zur belustigung der sonstigen waldwanderer beiträgt) ..
> 
> Das Massenaufkommen der CCler ist eher die Gefahr nicht die Leute die sich im tief im Wald auf einer seit jahren bereits vorhandenen strecke bewegen..
> ...




das ist alles richtig, aber es ändert nun mal nix: der forst führt nunmal immer wieder gerade die gebauten strecken und hier ganz besonders denn dh als argument für sein vorgehen gegen biker insgesamt auf. ist es da echt zu viel verlangt, wenigstens an den wochenenden etwas sensibler zu agieren?


----------



## Cartel29 (18. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ist alles richtig, aber es ändert nun mal nix: der forst führt nunmal immer wieder gerade die gebauten strecken und hier ganz besonders denn dh als argument für sein vorgehen gegen biker insgesamt auf. ist es da echt zu viel verlangt, wenigstens an den wochenenden etwas sensibler zu agieren?



Klar verständlich, aber auf einen nicht am WE fahrenden DH'ler kommt ein Neuer dazu. Und dass der Forst die Strecken mit Bäumen sperrt, bringt auf Dauer auch nichts: Eine neue Ader entsteht. Hätten die Leute dort eine oder 2 gut ausgebaute Strecken, gäbe es nicht die ganzen Hobbyjumps mitten im Geäst. Der Feldberg ist halt größenteils Naturschutzgebiet, und daran wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern. Größter Unterschied zu anderen Bikeparks. Ein Teufelskreis, der sich lange so weiterziehen wird.


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2011)

natÃ¼rlich bringen die aktionen des forsts nichts. und natÃ¼rlich wÃ¼rde ich auch bauen, wenn ich downhiller wÃ¤re. macht nÃ¤mlich dem wald nix, solange man dafÃ¼r keine bÃ¤ume oder hochsitze fÃ¤llt, nÃ¤gel irgendwo reinhÃ¤mmert oder den mÃ¼ll liegen lÃ¤sst. 

aber bei allem verstÃ¤ndnis â ich wÃ¼rde unbedingt die hochfrequentierten tage meiden, um nicht noch mehr Ã¶l ins feuer zu gieÃen. und das es probleme gibt, sollte eigentlich jeder wissen, der dort fÃ¤hrt â die querliegenden bÃ¤ume sind ja eindeutig genug und auÃerdem ist die szene so riesig auch wieder nicht. es sollte sich also rumgesprochen haben...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (18. April 2011)

hallo leute,
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr noch fahrt?
Ich habe mir zu weinachten einen freerider geholt.So jetzt ist mein problem das die meisten  von meinen freunden die biken gehn alle nur so vollspülschlaffis sind.Dies sind auch nicht so die Typen wo ich mir gute fahrtipps holen kann. Da ich mich aber diesem hobby mehr witmen will würde ich gerne mal mit euch fahren gehen.Vllt kann ja der eine oder andere mir ein paar tipps auf der strecke geben.Seit ihr nur erwachsene oder sind auch jugendliche dabei?
vllt sieht man sich ja mal.
greets
ich


----------



## elastic.plastic (20. April 2011)

wat sind denn vollspühlschlaffis? bitte detailiert ausführen.. dat interessiert mich brennend...  ja viele junggebliebene erwachsene


----------



## mtb-freak96 (20. April 2011)

soll ich dir jetzt das Wort erklären oder was man darunter versteht ?
egal 
Zusammenfassung:
Vollspülschlaffi=jemand der total schlaff und gelangweilt ist und sich etwa mal so fürs biken 2 Wochen interresiert und es dann es  wieder ******* findet.Der dann meint so nach 2 Monaten er biket wieder und  dann wieder nach 2 Wochen aufhört.Leute die bei 2 Regentropfen sich nicht mehr aus bike trauen.Einfach jemand in wechselstimmungen oder weicheier! Okay darf man den ein oder anderne freund mitbringen der sich mehr als 2 Wochen fürs biken interresiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (21. April 2011)

und was ist ein Legastheniker?
erklär doch mal bitte....bin gespannt


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. April 2011)

nerf nich ich habe Ferien!


----------



## Konaschaf (21. April 2011)

Was Du nicht sagst....das merkt man unschwer daran, dass der Anteil an doofen Fragen im Forum (nicht an dich gerichtet) um 300% steigt und das Niveau an Satzbau und Rechtschreibung um selbigen Anteil sinkt.
Aber Du scheinst Spass zu verstehen und direkt zu sein - gefällt mir.
Meine Tage hab ich nicht (Menopause) aber man könnte sich überlegen ob man sich evtl. Sonntag mal auf ne Runde DH am Feldi trifft, Samstag bin ich leider schon verplant.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. April 2011)

Ja sowas ist doch klar,dass das niveau sinkt wenn Ferien sind. Tut mir leid. Ich habe des leider nicht als spaß verstanden weil für mich persönlcih einfach ein erkennungszeichen wie ein smiley oder sonstiges gefehlt hat. Das mit deiner menopause meinte ich anders, aber das ist ja auch jetzt wurst.Sonntag ist leider schlecht da ich im moment noch im urlaub bin. Wenn ihr euch trefft wünsche ich euch schöne abfahrten und wenig komplikationen mit dem förster.


----------



## mr.naga (24. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Dienstag von Frankfurt nach Willingen und habe noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei!
Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte melden!
Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Sardic (30. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand am Donnerstag oder Samstag?


----------



## Sardic (3. Juni 2011)

So ich mal wieder als einsamer :/,fährt jemand samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (7. Juni 2011)

stark erhöhtes harvester-aufkommen zwischen teufelsquartier und großer kurve. richtig viel flow dürfte die nächsten tage nicht möglich sein.....


----------



## wartool (9. Juni 2011)

wenn Ihr Euch mal die Markierungen an den Bäumen auf dem oberen Teil der DH anschaut... und ein wenig Fantasie mitbringt.. ahnt Ihr bestimmt, worauf das rausläuft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja, gestern Abend sind mir diese auch aufgefallen


----------



## DaBot (9. Juni 2011)

Oh man, der Forst peilt es einfach nicht.


----------



## wartool (9. Juni 2011)

auf und neben der DH sind sämtliche Bäume mit verschiedenen "Farbstrichen" kodiert worden.

besonders die entlang der Strecke wurden mit 2 waagerechten Linien gekennzeichnet.. andere weiter weg eher mit einem Strich... sooo viel Fantasie brauche ich da nicht :-(


----------



## Xah88 (9. Juni 2011)

Wer hat ne passende Spraydose? dann markieren wir alle anderen ähnlich / diese anders bzw. stiften Verwirrung...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (9. Juni 2011)

ist jemand montag da? ja das mit den spraydosen ist mal ne gute aktion wert


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2011)

jungs wenn ihr sowas schon vorhabt (was ja nicht schlecht ist), dann doch nicht hier ankündigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (9. Juni 2011)

hat ja keiner 100% bestätigt das wir es machen war ja nur bis jetzt nen gack


----------



## Xah88 (9. Juni 2011)

Genauso könnteste in ner Nacht und Nebelaktion die Reifen der fetten Viecher mit ner Kettensäge o.ä. zerballern...machen würde ich trotzdem nichts von alledem...denn im endeffekt werden sie die schöne strecke eh plattmachen, wenn sie wollen...der rest wäre nur verzögerung...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (9. Juni 2011)

und was wird dann daraus gibt es ne neue?? weil ich habe nicht so lust immer nach winterbegr mak kurz zu fahren um mal im ^^bikepark^^ zu sein.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juni 2011)

Oder ihr sägt die Bäume vorher um und nehmt dem Forst die ganze Freude


----------



## mtb-freak96 (9. Juni 2011)

gute ideee auch voll unaufällig  hat jemand gute kettensägen?  macht bestimmt spaß  hat jemand mit sowas ahnung ?


----------



## Lumpatz (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich glaub, dass die das diesmal gut mit uns meinen und die Strecke mal richtig schön ausbauen....


----------



## Xah88 (9. Juni 2011)

Lumpatz schrieb:


> Also ich glaub, dass die das diesmal gut mit uns meinen und die Strecke mal richtig schön ausbauen....



[Like Button] gepusht


----------



## DrMainhattan (9. Juni 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ...denn im endeffekt werden sie die schöne strecke eh plattmachen, wenn sie wollen...der rest wäre nur verzögerung...



Ich erwarte nichts anderes, wär auch nix neues, passiert jedes Jahr 2-3 Mal... und eine Woche sind neue Lines da, macht also nix...


----------



## Sardic (9. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß noch als ich Montag mit dem Bus hochgefahren bin,hab ich mal aus dem Fenster geguckt,da war ne ganze Fläsche platt und alle 10m sah man tiefe Rielen von ihr Havestdingsscheißteilda.


----------

